# reloj digital descendente



## ramonramon (Nov 24, 2005)

hola, queria saber si me podian enviar información de como realizar un contador digital de cuatro digitos (2 p/minutos - 2 p/ segundos) en forma descendente. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2005)

hola colega aki te mando un buen tutorial y donde hay tambien un esquema de contador up/dw q te puede servir, tambien tiene la caracteristica de q puede enpesar a contar desde un numero x puesto por uno mismo, espero te sirva

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc7part3.htm


----------

